# Workout: Trim and Fit!



## peneloppe (Dec 27, 2013)

Hiya all! I thought I'll just like to share some tips on keeping fit. 
Note: FIT, not skinny. 

*Diet*
1) Cut down on carbohydrates
2) Eat more greens, lean meat, nuts
3) Reduce/Eliminate processed, fast, fried, oily, fatty food, and snacks
4) Eat Home-cook if you can, you can control the ingredients and the contents
5) Read labels
6) Drink lots of water
7) Snack, on healthy food (refer to 2)
8) Do not eat after 7pm
9) Have fixed meals everyday
10) Eat moderately, and do not over-stuff yourself
11) Take at least 20 mins to finish your meals, it takes that long for the brain to process the fact that you are full
12) DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT, starve yourself. Your brain goes into starvation mode and slows down metabolism rate which means you will carve for carbos and also break down food slower

*Exercise*
1) 45 mins of gym 3 times a week (tones muscles, burns fat)
2) 15 mins of cardio everyday if you can, if not, 4-5 times a week (strengths the heart and muscles, burns fat)
3) Do a 5-10 click run 1-3 times a week. (endurance and strength heart, burns fat)
4) Muck out, it can burn 300-400 calories
5) Walk, don't drive, if it's within walking distance
6) Stretch before exercising

*Motivation*
1) Use weight-loss apps like Noom Weight Loss to record your diet, exercise, weight
2) Talk to people, here, home, especially people who are keeping fit
3) Look at photos of fit and toned people, and self-shame yourself for not persevering or trying hard enough
4) Micro-goal, think "I'll lose 3 kg in 2 months" instead of "I'll reduce my weight by half by the end of this month", you find yourself more likely to commit if you succeed a micro-goal, and it's more plausible too. 
5) Read health articles
6) Throw, I mean Give away your snacks
7) Stubborn fats are hard to get rid of, persevere.
8) Results vary depending on individual, you can but don't expect to lose as much fats as your friend in the same time frame. 

*Cosmetics and Clothes*
1) Buy a clothes size smaller, and be motivated to fit in
2) Wear flattering clothes, when people compliment you, it keeps your motivation up
3) Slimming tea, lotion, do work, but make sure you read the labels and unbiased reviews before trying
4) If your weight is at a dangerously high limit, do consider surgery. Just remember to do it for health reasons instead of cosmetic enhancement reasons.

I'd love to listen to other health tips. These are my ways to keep fit, not quite there but reaching!


----------

